# LG LA 6910 or Sony W800



## shrey_naidu (May 26, 2013)

*LG 42LA 6910 or Sony 42W 800?*

Hi Guys,

It's 3 months now since I have been waiting for new TV releases. Today I visited nearest TV store to check new models from LG & Sony.

I found these 2 MODELS suits my budget and requirements.. Friends please suggest me right one 

*LG 42LA6910 (OR) SONY 42W800*

They both have good Picture Quality.

*Things i like about LG:*
Amazing 3D experience (2D to 3D works great)
Good 2D Picture Quality
Great Sound with a Sub woofer
Nice Design
Magic Motion Remote
Dual core, Voice Commands
Time Machine - to record Live TV
Miracast, MHL, TAG ON

*Things I don't like about LG:*
Screen brightness is not up to the mark.. looks little dull.
Sales man tried to increase brightness but he couldn't, not even in custom mode. (Is it possible?)

*Things i like about Sony:*
Looks great
Amazing 2D Picture Quality
Passive 3D

*Things I don't like about SONY:*
User Interface is not great.. (But improved than Last year model's)
Old style box.. REMOTE Control 
3D Depth.. (Disappointed)

Overall LG looks great to me except screen looks little dull (Less Brightness)
Please help me to choose right TV friends.. thanks for all your time.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 26, 2013)

Sony W800 is the superior TV IMO. LG TVs for 2013 are same as 2012 models and have no improvements in PQ


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply buddy.. but i must say LG PQ has improved a lot this year.
I know Sony has great PQ but it lacks Good 3D experience and there is no APP WORLD like LG, so we are limited using inbuilt apps.

SAMSUNG AND LG has a beautiful user interface.. when you use something like Voice Control, Gestures etc, it actually makes you feel that you are using latest technology.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2013)

is SONY with passive 3D now?

@shrey_naidu: get the LG LA6910..it looks damn good and awesome 3D...how much u r getting it for?



randomuser111 said:


> Sony W800 is the superior TV IMO. LG TVs for 2013 are same as 2012 models and have no improvements in PQ



I love SONY more than any other brand...but 3D excels in LG  and SONY is much costlier than SAMSUNG/LG


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2013)

^

W800 uses Passive 3D. It's as good or better than LG 3D sets   

Not to mention its cheaper than LG and Samsung.


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 31, 2013)

zangetsu said:


> @shrey_naidu: Get the lg la6910..it looks damn good and awesome 3d...how much u r getting it for?



lg 42la 6910 75k
sony 42 w800 74.5k


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2013)

shrey_naidu said:


> lg 42la 6910 75k
> sony 42 w800 74.5k



thats a steal price...go grab it


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 31, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> thats a steal price...go grab it



Yes buddy.. TV looks quite promising, next week i am going to audition these two models again for the final time and then buy it.
Your inputs will be much appreciated.


----------



## shrey_naidu (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies..
I visited TV store 2days ago and demoed these two models again.

Sony really stands out in terms of 2D PQ (Thats' all)
3D was very disappointing, i had them convert 2D to 3D (Pathetic)

LG is looks great to me with so many smart features.
Picture Quality is not as bad as i thought, its decent.. well its better than last year model LM 6200 (OR) LM6410.

Sound quality is good.
3D is awesome, 2D to 3D unbelievable.

Will i be able to play PS4 or XBOX Infinite on LG?
Heard but not sure, LG has Lag issues on games. (IS IT TRUE)?

HERE IS THE REVIEW FOR LG LA6910
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GbYD26BC3M

If i Buy SONY i will be missing some features like VOICE COMMANDS, Magic motion remote which will be handy to browse and watch video's, etc.

I will be buying one of these models in next two days and but im still confused..

IS IT WORTH BUYING TV FROM LG?

Your inputs will be much appreciated.

Thanks..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 9, 2013)

No offense, but you are the first guy I've seen who is deciding on a TV based on the most useless feature in the world (2D to 3D conversion). 

After you buy your TV, please come back here and post how many hours you enjoyed 2D to 3D conversion (say, after a month or so)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2013)

@shrey_naidu: if u want PQ then go for SONY
if u want 3D then go for LG and yes LG smart apps are better than SONY/Samsung...

don't worry about the other gesture features


----------



## shrey_naidu (Jun 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No offense, but you are the first guy I've seen who is deciding on a TV based on the most useless feature in the world (2D to 3D conversion).
> 
> After you buy your TV, please come back here and post how many hours you enjoyed 2D to 3D conversion (say, after a month or so)



Buddy you don't you know what you are talking about, have seen this LG model? and why are you so pushy about SONY TV's? out of curiosity.. ARE YOU FROM SONY? 

I would choose Samsung Over SONY  

If its just talking then why would anyone need a smartphone, can't we just talk on NOKIA ASHA? 

If am spending Over 80k i need to make sure that i get everything i want..

Im not deciding TV based on features, LG has good PQ same as Samsung, Yes you heard it right.

In Store all new 2013 Models were placed side by side.. i couldn't make much difference.
Yes SONY was little better in 2D PQ that's all and nothing about it.

I like SONY but im very disappointed about their user interface and their approach to smart features.
SONY UI is just like my AIRTEL HD DVR



Zangetsu said:


> @shrey_naidu: if u want PQ then go for SONY
> if u want 3D then go for LG and yes LG smart apps are better than SONY/Samsung...
> 
> don't worry about the other gesture features



Thanks for your reply buddy.. I liked LG 2D PQ too.. its pretty good, as i said its looking good but not as good as SONY though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2013)

shrey_naidu said:


> Thanks for your reply buddy.. I liked LG 2D PQ too.. its pretty good, as i said its looking good but not as good as SONY though.



do one thing make a checklist of pros of SONY & pros of LG by yourself and whoever has the highest pros..buy it eyes closed


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2013)

@Shrey

As I said, come back after a month or two. Then we'll see whether you still would be this excited over such gimmicks. Currently you are wowed by the gimmicks, but once you actually purchase the TV (be it any brand) you will realize that all these features are no good for day to day viewing. And 2D to 3D conversion is possibly the most useless function ever and deciding a TV based on that is just not right IMO

Well If I were you I'd choose Samsung F7000 over both the LG model and Sony W800 as Samsung uses VA panel with much superior contrast.


----------



## shrey_naidu (Jun 11, 2013)

OK guys thanks for all your suggestions..
Today i auditioned these two models again.
LG LA6910 2D PQ was not up-to the mark, i asked salesman then he changed few setting.. after that it looked very pleasing to my eye's.

2D PQ was almost equal to SONY.

Yes, LG 2012 models were pathetic in 2D but surprisingly this year models looking very good.

2D to 3D in SONY is waste of time.. In LG 3D and 2D to 3D great
One thing i hate about SONY is keyboard.. If i had to browse websites or watch YouTube videos then its a hassle tying all that on remote.
Sales man said i can't connect wireless keyboard to SONY, is it true?

I think SONY W800 will be a big flop, sales will defiantly drop because of its LACK OF 3D QUALITY and no smart features. 
SONY PQ is good but not as great as HX850 OR HX950. (Personal opinion, didn't mean to hurt SONY fans.. i love SONY too)


Tomorrow i am going to buy one of these.. mostly LG, which looks really good on paper.

OK guys thanks for all your suggestions..
Today i auditioned these two models again.
LG LA6910 2D PQ was not up-to the mark, i asked salesman then he changed few setting.. after that it looked very pleasing to my eye's.

2D PQ was almost equal to SONY.

Yes, LG 2012 models were pathetic in 2D but surprisingly this year models looking very good.

2D to 3D in SONY is waste of time.. In LG 3D and 2D to 3D great
One thing i hate about SONY is keyboard.. If i had to browse websites or watch YouTube videos then its a hassle tying all that on remote.
Sales man said i can't connect wireless keyboard to SONY, is it true?

I think SONY W800 sales will defiantly drop because of its 3D and no smart features. PQ is good but not as great as HX850 OR HX950. (Personal opinion, didn't mean to hurt SONY fans.. i love SONY too)


Tomorrow i am going to buy one of these.. mostly LG, which looks really good on paper.

Thanks buddy..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

shrey_naidu said:


> Tomorrow i am going to buy one of these.. mostly LG, which looks really good on paper.



Gr8...just do post a review and feedback on it


----------



## shrey_naidu (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok guys after almost 5 hours of continuous observation in TV showroom.. i have decided to go with LG.

Just got it delivered

SONY has great PQ but i also noticed it was very bright which is not required at all.. LG brightness and colors are very nice and well balanced. I like the way LG managed colors.. Watched Sports NO BLUR NOTICED.

Colors on these both models were good.. but as i said SONY is very bright.

Im not sure about LG 2011 models but i hate LG 2012 models, now their PQ has improved. (Can't compare with 2012 models)

I know SONY has great PQ but LG is good too..

Here in HYD most of the TV stores are out of stock for LG.
In Croma HYDERABAD, only demo TV available. Luckily got it from TMC.


Thanks for all your suggestions, support and love.. had a great experience chatting with you guys.
I will continue to stay in touch.. Will write a review soon and post some pics as well.

Thanks GUYS Love you all.

Special thanks to *Zangetsu and randomuser111*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2013)

shrey_naidu said:


> i have decided to go with LG.


Excellent choice...thumbs up 



shrey_naidu said:


> Colors on these both models were good.. *but as i said SONY is very bright.*


yes..because SONY has high contrast & brightness



shrey_naidu said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions, support and love.. had a great experience chatting with you guys.


yeah 



shrey_naidu said:


> I will continue to stay in touch.. Will write a review soon and post some pics as well.


yes..waiting for it 



shrey_naidu said:


> Thanks GUYS Love you all.


 



shrey_naidu said:


> Special thanks to *Zangetsu and randomuser111*


most welcome..

Congrats for the awesome purchase..how much u got for and size of TV?


----------



## kevin.abhi (Jul 6, 2013)

Guys what about this one.
LG 32LA6620


----------

